# Studley Farm 2010



## st33ly (May 20, 2011)

I spotted this place a while back (2 years ago) and always wanted to check it out but as i couldn't drive at that time i wasen't able to.
There used to be a few old Triumphs i think in the field next to the house but they are long gone 

Here are the pics:


----------



## Em_Ux (May 20, 2011)

Great photos. Love the roof shot


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2011)

Blimey, that takes me back! I was born and lived my formative years in a farming community between Studley and Redditch...but it was a very long time ago so I don't recall this specific building. Lovely to see the orange-red brick from the area though. Studley once had it's own brickworks where my Great Great Great Great Grandfather worked! 
Cheers, St33ly. Do you have any more pics?


----------



## eggbox (May 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, that takes me back! I was born and lived my formative years in a farming community between Studley and Redditch...but it was a very long time ago so I don't recall this specific building. Lovely to see the orange-red brick from the area though. Studley once had it's own brickworks where my Great Great Great Great Grandfather worked!
> Cheers, St33ly. Do you have any more pics?



Seconded


----------



## st33ly (May 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, that takes me back! I was born and lived my formative years in a farming community between Studley and Redditch...but it was a very long time ago so I don't recall this specific building. Lovely to see the orange-red brick from the area though. Studley once had it's own brickworks where my Great Great Great Great Grandfather worked!
> Cheers, St33ly. Do you have any more pics?



Hey, thanks for that info and i have a few more pics that i will post up later for you.

The upstairs was filled with old furniature that looked in really good condition but as it was pitch black up there i wasn't able to get any pics of it all 

I also found an old check book with every purchase that the guy made from 1956 to 1959 i think it was. That was interesting


----------



## borntobemild (May 20, 2011)

Great find ST33ly.

I live in Warwickshire (about 25 miles away from Studley) and the roof timbers of the building look identical to our attic - which would make it about 200 years old.


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

I like! So well composed and great objects. Love the Piano and kettle!


----------



## JEP27 (May 22, 2011)

Nice find, great shots


----------



## waley_bean (May 22, 2011)

Love the old piano.  Good find.


----------



## st33ly (Jun 29, 2011)

The last few for this one:


----------



## Janey68 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pics as usual....

cheque books...how wierd!!


----------



## st33ly (Jun 29, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Great pics as usual....
> 
> cheque books...how wierd!!


Thankyou 
They were interesting though.


----------



## eggbox (Jun 29, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Thankyou
> They were interesting though.



Very interesting. I've seen it a few times and am always struck by what a personal thing it is to leave behind; especially when there's often not that much else.


----------



## st33ly (Jun 29, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Very interesting. I've seen it a few times and am always struck by what a personal thing it is to leave behind; especially when there's often not that much else.



There were 2 years worth of cheque books with everything the owner had bought from tractor parts to hay lol.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 30, 2011)

st33ly said:


> There were 2 years worth of cheque books with everything the owner had bought from tractor parts to hay lol.



I bet they was interesting!


----------

